# Memory Lane Swap Meet, Grand Rapids, Ohio October 26-28



## sm2501

Be there or be square!


----------



## sm2501

Texas will be there!


----------



## catfish

Catfish will be there !


----------



## Freqman1

I wish. I'll see you all in the Spring so save some of the 'good stuff'! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Hopefully I'll make it from Cali.


----------



## SHO2010

Only a little over an hour from me taking the day off work will be there on Friday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

why would you NOT put Ohio in the title?


----------



## WES PINCHOT

sm2501 said:


> Texas will be there!



HEY,"BE THERE OR BE SQUARE"  THAT'S MY LINE!  LOL
I AM NOT MAKING PLANS ANY MORE FOR SWAP MEETS OUTSIDE
THE CHICAGO AREA!
I ALWAYS ENJOYED MLC AND AA FOR OVER 25 YEARS.
HAVE FUN AND ENJOY ONE AND ALL!


----------



## sm2501

49autocycledeluxe said:


> why would you NOT put Ohio in the title?




Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe




----------



## JOEL

I will be there.


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> I will be there.




That's cool! It'll be good to see you.


----------



## catfish

*Fall Memory Lane Wish Lists !!!*


If you are going to be at the Fall Memory Lane meet at the end of October, and you are looking for something I might have in pile parts pile.... PM me. I'll be at the meet, but I'm not bringing as much stuff as I do for the Spring meet. Just a few things I have pre sold, and a case of rare items.... And a few badges. So if you need a rare set of tires, or fenders, or bigger items that are a pain to ship - speak up now. And if there is enough interest, I'll bring my Wise Lock keys.

Let me know, Catfish


----------



## jungleterry

I will be there Thursday with lots of Ross parts and more.Hope for nice weather .


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry will be there along with duke selling parts and bikes  Wednesday Thursday Friday


----------



## UncleRemus

Uncle Remus will be there hanging out with Bicycle Larry & Duke at their Table


----------



## bicycle larry

UncleRemus said:


> Uncle Remus will be there hanging out with Bicycle Larry & Duke at their Table



Duke and I will look forward to seeing you UncleRemus


----------



## bicycle larry

some bikes and tires and parts I will be bringing, more to morrow I will put on . oct.25 26 27 we will be there from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

here is what I got left in parts that's comeing . also lets not for get memory lane with all there bikes and parts and whizzer stuff for sale , and all there hard work putting this show on  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

last picture .


----------



## Jay81

Planning on being there Friday the 27th.  If anyone wants to buy any of my bikes or parts I have listed for sale, I can deliver them to the show. Otherwise, I probably won't be bringing anything.
This will be my first time going there, is there an "official" time the show opens to the public?


----------



## indiana dave

I'm going to try and talk the wife into going...


----------



## indiana dave

Why would they have it Thursday, Friday and a 1/2 day Saturday?


----------



## catfish

indiana dave said:


> Why would they have it Thursday, Friday and a 1/2 day Saturday?




Because that's how it is done.


----------



## bicycle larry

indiana dave said:


> I'm going to try and talk the wife into going...



your wife will love it there Indiana dave , my wife does , lots to do in the little town of grand rapids . from bicycle larry


----------



## JOEL

Thursday is usually the busiest day. Generally done by Sat. 

I am buying nice original prewar bikes to be delivered to ML. Contact me if you have one for sale.


----------



## indiana dave

Not all of us are retirees, or single guys with no kids...
Many of us have jobs & kids in school.
It makes no sense why it shouldn't be over the weekend like most shows and swap meets.
Taking a vacation day or two is one thing, but I can't pull the kids out of school for this.
Wish it was at least Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## John Gailey

Who do you envy more, the retirees or single guys with no kids?
Wish in one hand...


----------



## catfish

John Gailey said:


> Who do you envy more, the retirees or single guys with no kids?
> Wish in one hand...




What about the retirees who never had kids?


----------



## charnleybob

John Gailey said:


> Who do you envy more, the retirees or single guys with no kids?
> Wish in one hand...





I'm now a retired guy with grown up kids!
These shows are usually Thursday to Saturday morning, with early bird deals done on Wednesday.
This is just the way it is.
These shows are like clockwork and you plan around them with vacation, etc.


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> I'm now a retired guy with grown up kids!
> These shows are usually Thursday to Saturday morning, with early bird deals done on Wednesday.
> This is just the way it is.
> These shows are like clockwork and you plan around them with vacation, etc.




Are you going to be be there Bob?


----------



## Flat Tire

I'm retired with no kids, I don't even like kids, and any kids left in my vending spot unattended will be traded for Donuts.


----------



## bicycle larry

catfish said:


> What about the retirees who never had kids?



that's a good one catfish YA WHAY A BOUT THE SINGLE GUYS AND GIRLS , from bicycle larry , o buy the way I no you like kids Don !!!!!!!! see you guys at the swap . lets not for get memory lane , all the hard work they put in to this show . !!!!!!!!!


----------



## charnleybob

catfish said:


> Are you going to be be there Bob?




No, I'm having a roof replaced and kitchen rewired.
The last time I went to the fall meet Omaha had a freaky early blizzard.
I flew back and over Omaha, most of the power was out due to snow on trees that hadn't dropped their leaves.
Will be there for spring meets!


----------



## Freqman1

indiana dave said:


> Not all of us are retirees, or single guys with no kids...
> Many of us have jobs & kids in school.
> It makes no sense why it shouldn't be over the weekend like most shows and swap meets.
> Taking a vacation day or two is one thing, but I can't pull the kids out of school for this.
> Wish it was at least Friday thru Sunday.




Before I was hired into my current position I let my new boss to be know that the last week of April  (Spring MLC/AA) I would not be there--every year! I told them they could send me where ever, when ever as long as it was not during that time frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thads Skunk Works

Flat Tire said:


> I'm retired with no kids, I don't even like kids, and any kids left in my vending spot unattended will be traded for Donuts.



I'm in the same boat, life is good. I wouldn't trade a donut for any kid !


----------



## John Gailey

You trade a donut for my kid and you will double your investment.  Only in America.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Thads Skunk Works

Bringing 14 bikes. Found room in the load for my grandsons 20" & a 24" Camel Back Schwinn so maybe they'll find a new home.


----------



## fordmike65

catfish said:


> View attachment 695188 View attachment 695189 View attachment 695190 View attachment 695191



@detroitbike


----------



## Flat Tire

It's time! Bringing 2 tubs of nice pre-war parts. Weather looks OK except for tomorrow, cold, windy and chance of rain. So I'm going tomorrow, because its not any fun if it's warm and dry, high winds and rain are always a treat at ML!


----------



## Nashman

UncleRemus said:


> Uncle Remus will be there hanging out with Bicycle Larry & Duke at their Table



Nashman will be there in spirit thru REMUS.


----------



## UncleRemus

Hey Nashman , My " Memory Lane Early Bird " Thread is in the fine threads top of the list just below where you found ML you just quoted . All the current pictures are in the Fine Thread Post . Remus


----------



## Nashman

UncleRemus said:


> Hey Nashman , My " Memory Lane Early Bird " Thread is in the fine threads top of the list just below where you found ML you just quoted . All the current pictures are in the Fine Thread Post . Remus



Fine thread? You mistake me for an intelligent man. After 20+ years being bro's..... How 2 where 2 beer 2.


----------



## UncleRemus

By my standards , Your a Genius !  LOL


----------



## Oldnut

I haven't seen the big money fly around like this in years it was great


----------



## drglinski

Oldnut said:


> I haven't seen the big money fly around like this in years it was great




Makes sense.....LOTS of overpriced stuff there this year.  Seemed like the prices were inflated quite a bit.


Oh yeah, it was sunny out.


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> Catfish will be there !



You lucky dog! How many times a year is a Swap Meet held a Memory Lane Catfish? Thanks, Barry


----------



## fordmike65

barnyguey said:


> You lucky dog! How many times a year is a Swap Meet held a Memory Lane Catfish? Thanks, Barry



Spring and Fall


----------



## barneyguey

fordmike65 said:


> Spring and Fall



Thanks! Barry


----------



## catfish

Oldnut said:


> I haven't seen the big money fly around like this in years it was great




You might not have seen it, but it did happen.


----------



## detroitbike

barnyguey said:


> You lucky dog! How many times a year is a Swap Meet held a Memory Lane Catfish? Thanks, Barry




     3 times a year

   Spring and Fall are the big ones.

 Summer is in Mid Aug show with very little attendance up until 4-5 years ago


----------



## Oldnut

catfish said:


> You might not have seen it, but it did happen.



Ok


----------

